# Flathead Locations In-Fishermen



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

The In-Fishermen posted their top locations for Flatheads around the country and thanks to all of our hard work Florida is ranked number 9.. A good read.
http://www.in-fisherman.com/catfish/flathead-catfish/flathead-catfish-locations-in-the-u-s/


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice! Their a lot of fun to catch, but I swear Yellow river has taken a hit on flatheads, they just don't seem to be here like they were just a couple years back...


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

jcoss15 said:


> Nice! Their a lot of fun to catch, but I swear Yellow river has taken a hit on flatheads, they just don't seem to be here like they were just a couple years back...


Outlaws are killing them.. They are shocking, running boxes and nets, illegal baits on set lines. Being such a small river it only takes a few crooks to ruin it for all of us.. Very little law enforcement on yellow river, outlaws running wild.


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

I may make a surprise visit to yellow this weekend for yellow cats, will report details....


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

bowfisher91 said:


> I may make a surprise visit to yellow this weekend for yellow cats, will report details....


Ill be out lurking around tonight...Perhaps I can muster up a fish or two


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

I see F & G at Log Lake and Browns Landing enough to say their presence on YR is more than minimum and I'm not talking about the biologist dude neither


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

tips n tails said:


> I see F & G at Log Lake and Browns Landing enough to say their presence on YR is more than minimum and I'm not talking about the biologist dude neither


At the landing but never on the water


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Heading out tonight on Yellow looking for flatheads, hopefully the giant moon won't turn them off...


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

jcoss15 said:


> Heading out tonight on Yellow looking for flatheads, hopefully the giant moon won't turn them off...


Are you fishing the Monsters in Florida next weekend on Escambia river Jcoss?


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

CatHunter said:


> Are you fishing the Monsters in Florida next weekend on Escambia river Jcoss?


 No, not going to be able to fish it next weekend, I would like to but my schedule is full...I know a couple guys from here that are though.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

jcoss15 said:


> No, not going to be able to fish it next weekend, I would like to but my schedule is full...I know a couple guys from here that are though.


Seems like a good bit of crestview boys are fishing it


----------

